# SETPAL Subsciption



## rodr (Sep 27, 2005)

Anyone else running into this or any ideas. My Labgear box (STB) is now saying my subscription has expired in its own special screen of death (at least the Tivo sees it that way).

Last week I sorted out a problem with getting a transparent guide after a 001Enter channel change, which was cured by 001 protocol in the setup. I knew this would work because the STB remote would do 001 type changes with a brief flash of the transparent guide.

Now I can not avoid the Subscription expired message. How it got there I do not know but the family deny knowing how to control the STB. Now I believe it might have been difficult to get from the transparent guide to the Subscription expired message but could Tivo have pushed in some numbers on a channel change then unfortunate Infa red to make a selection or two and channel numbers from Tivo to progress the subscription. (sorry I am rambling) 

Now even the STB can only change channels with up and down or Guide as by number gives us the Subscription expired message, but at least has the required cancel button, oh and the icing on this cake the channel change has been lost. Now as we know, Tivo only changes channel by number so you can see my fix. Also setpal.com seems to be unavailable. Any Ideas?

Why, why to people update something which wasn't broken?


----------



## gavinss (Jun 20, 2002)

I am afraid I cannot be of much help. I am running a Labgear STB and just checked that it is working fine. I presume power-cycling it does not help.

Unfortunately Setpal (Novapal) have gone bust, so there will be no help from them!

It may be dangerous resetting to the original software, as there will no be any more over-the-air upgrades. 

Gavin


----------



## George (Nov 14, 2001)

Have a quick look here, it may give you some pointers/contacts. I have to say my Setpal is having no problems (touch wood).

http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=53307&page=71&pp=25

George


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Makes me glad I have disabled all downloads/updates/EPG stuff/MHEG on my SetPal box so that it stays a picture only box for my TiVo.

Before anyone asks:-


```
It seems that the new SetPal software (Build 126) allows the downloading
 of advertising banners in the dead of night (0317-0400 to be precise)
 for display on the Guide pages. Fortunately the downloading of these can
 be inhibited in the engineering menus which are available by pressing
 [Status][Select][Text][Text][Select].

 Also in there is the ability to change the signals appearing on the RGB
 scart pins. However, you'd need to make up a custom lead to use them
 because the pin assignments are non-standard (as far as I know, unless
 there have been some changes recently).

 Scart Pin  RGB    S-video  YUV
 =========  ====   =======  ====
 19         CVBS   CVBS     CVBS
 15         R      C        R-Y
 11         G      Y        Y
 7          B      CVBS     B-Y
```


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

The important bit from the Digital Spy forum thread posted above is:




caroline4TV at DigitalSpy said:


> There are 2 ways to get rid of the "irritating nag screen" - you can subscribe to the service or it will disappear at the end of the free trial.


http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showpost.php?p=7276796&postcount=1809

Sounds like in 5 days should disappear. The subscription it talks of is with 4TV not SetPal, and is £4.99 one-off for 7 days worth of guide data instead of the usual free now/next.


----------



## rodr (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank you all, I doubt I will do the engineers bit without a deep breath. So I believe the end of the trial period is my best option. But I will try a reset first.


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

Same situation here. I can change channel ok with standard STB remote but TiVo causes the blue screen message to appear when it changes channels on the STB. My trial period has now expired according to the displayed message so do i now have to subscribe to get TiVo functionality back or will I still get a blue screen saying Subscription Service OK. There must be something different about the IR signals sent from the STB remote compared with those sent by the TiVo blaster.............Help!


----------



## rodr (Sep 27, 2005)

Yippee, solved.

After trying a rest of the box no change. But playing in frustration with STB remote I found I got a channel change from the numbers, then I got the flyer.

Realised the leading zeros were the issue. Nice functionality press zero and get a flyer!! 

So now STB control no leading zeroes Enter and Infa red on Fast works but not as fast as leading zeros used to.

I hope this helps anyone else who gets mangled by 4TV!

Hope it works for you late sleeper.


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

Yippee, Again

Cheers Rodr I can stop pulling my hair out now. Exactly as you said, leading zeros the culprit. should have realised really. Thanks again.

LS


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

Just done the [Status][Select][Text][Text][Select]. and stopped auto downloads etc. should stop the "ITS TIME TO SCAN FOR NEW CHANNELS" message in the middle of unattended recordings


----------



## peteoheat (Oct 28, 2002)

Excellent! I've been losing programs all week because of that damn EPG screen. Thanks all.


----------

